
Getting into Google for average software engineer - gauravsr
Case Study : Average software engineer.
Current : A software engineer 13 years of experience in average companies. Currently, on a tech lead role. Technology Stack: Java, Spring, ORMs, kafka, golang. Currently self studying machine learning concepts and data science
Objective : To get employed in companies like Amazon, Google etc
How : ???.. spent time in brushing DS and Algols ? 
Someone , please guide me how to achieve my objective.
======
yaman_jain
I suppose this can be helpful to you [https://github.com/jwasham/coding-
interview-university](https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-university)

------
calcsam
You could start by practicing your written English skills. This is generally a
must-have to get into Google.

~~~
gauravsr
Not amused..

